# Reviving the death machine



## DR.Death (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I still have yet to rma my mother board do to asus being slow so right now I am on the way of looking for a new board but I can’t really find any I am wondering it would just be better to scrap the 478 and go 939 pci-e but here is what I was thinking 
Case:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=21123&vpn=NINE HUNDRED&manufacture=ANTEC
Mother board:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=16654&vpn=A8N5X-UAYVZ&manufacture=ASUS
CPU:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=14418&vpn=ADA3800BPBOX&manufacture=AMD
Video card:
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=21246&vpn=11095-01-20R&manufacture=SAPPHIRE
total:
 633.00 ALL PRICES QUOTED IN CANADIAN FUNDS   
But first I need to make some money


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Dr. Death take a look at this bud,
Here is a FX60 barebones deal.
Here is a deal that give you the case, PSU (But I wouldnt use it), CPU Cooler, CPU and mobo.

Granted the mobo and case might not be as good as the ones you listed above, but the CPU blows away the 3800+.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23848

You can even get the same video card and it comes out to be $20 more.
If you dont like the PSU or CPU cooler then sell it on ebay or the forums.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 18, 2007)

well i have a cpucooler for a 939  motherboard and i have a psu allredy so rely it would just be the cpu and motherboard but i still would beed a video card so it would end uo costing more 
and right now i dont realy have the resourses to do this atm  ..... also if anny one has a spare 478motherboard witch they would want to get rid of it just mesage me


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 23, 2007)

well i guess the death machine will live agiam i gust sent in my board yesterday now comes the wating game


----------



## pt (Jan 23, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> well i guess the death machine will live agiam i gust sent in my board yesterday now comes the wating game



everything looks pretty good


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 1, 2007)

well i phoned about my board and they said tha i would have one mor week wate at least so soon i might be back up and running


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im tryin to sell my775 P4 mobo, RAM, proc+arctic cooling freezer pro 7, all in specs but I cant put on here until the ebay listings done, nice bit of an upgrade, but you live in Canada..........


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks but this has to do me for a cupple of months tell I get same money ... but first I need to buy a laptop for school


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

your case has an awesome name


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks i just need to stop killing it this is the second computer i killed but this one i can fix


----------

